# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  I farted so loud it woke me up

## Robot_Butler

Last night, I farted so loud, I woke myself up.  :Oops: 

(Sorry, I'm very immature about such things.  There's just nothing thats not funny about farts)

----------


## Luminous

I have a bad sense of humor, so...

HAHA! XD

----------


## Dizko

Been there, done that.


XD

----------


## Abra

:rofl:

And remember kids, a healthy digestive tract flatulates seven times a day. ;D

----------


## Zimmerman

Shit, it would take a loud fart to wake me up  ::shock:: !  You a light sleeper Robot_Butler?  

Were the covers still on your bed when you woke up? ::holycrap::

----------


## DrTechnical

Well, loud farts are usually the result of clenching up and pushing out. I don't think you did that in your sleep. What makes you think you didn't dream you farted?

Also, where did that 7 times a day stat come from. Who the hell only farts 7 times a day?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I heard it was 14 times a day.  ::shock::  Most of it must be happening during sleep... right? RIGHT??

This is the closest that I've personally come to finding farts funny, and it's still not all that close... but the thread of the title was amusing.  ::chuckle::

----------


## FreeOne

i like the title  ::lmao::

----------


## Axel

Yes the title made me giggle ;o

----------


## Falsn

::lol::  It must've been really smelly. Your a light sleeper then eh?
yeah good title lol

----------


## peppy

The title was good, wasn't it?  ::lol::

----------


## Sugarglider11

This made me laugh, good think you told us ::D: 

I don't think it was the sound that woke you up, I think it was the energy from you butt. It probably moved you a few inches :tongue2:

----------


## Stevehattan

> I don't think it was the sound that woke you up, I think it was the energy from you butt. It probably moved you a few inches



Maybe it propelled him a few of inches above the bed and he thought he was having an OBE.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Maybe it propelled him a few of inches above the bed and he thought he was having an OBE.



Looks like we have a new explanation for the vibrations and floating sensations linked to OBE. 

Another mystery solved through the power of fart jokes.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

> Maybe it propelled him a few of inches above the bed and he thought he was having an OBE.



HA HA!

This thread is just......juvenile?

Yes. But hilarious.

 ::D:

----------


## Xox

Hahahaha  ::lmao:: 

When I was young, and had to share rooms with family, I would always wake up when someone erm farted.  ::chuckle::

----------


## ninja9578

::lmao::   The title made me come into this thread.  You should use that as a pickup line at a bar  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## Grunkie7

> The title made me come into this thread.  You should use that as a pickup line at a bar



"Did you just fart? because you blew me away!"

----------


## Walfe

> "Did you just fart? because you blew me away!"



LOL I am so using it! When I turn 21.


This thread is rofl-worthy.  :Clap:

----------


## Oros

HAHAHAHHAHGAHA! OMFG XD. you're awsome =D i have never done that XD.

----------


## ~Erin~

haha I love how open we are on the board. This made me laugh and made my day.

----------


## Deepfriedsalad

This thread made my day, just one of those things you read and you know the rest of the day is gonna be alright

----------


## Fale55

Lol, thats great  ::lol::

----------


## Oros

if you want farts that smells like a dogs ass you should eat fish oil. i've tried =)

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> Shit, it would take a loud fart to wake me up !  You a light sleeper Robot_Butler?  
> 
> Were the covers still on your bed when you woke up?



omg i just burst into laughter at work, THANKS! lol

----------


## jhnnyman

lol i just started laughing, this thread is hilarious!

----------


## phonix

damn must of been some loud fart! lol This thread is so funny  ::D:

----------


## silicovolcaniosis

last night i slept over with my girlfriend and in my dream i heard i man groaning, i woke up and found out it was my girlfriend sleep farting  ::embarrassed::

----------


## ChrissyMaria

thats quite nasty, put a plug in her butt while she sleeps  ::D:

----------


## Dizko

butt plugs.  Butt Plugs.....BUTTTTTT  PLLLUUGGSSS!


*Ahem* Yes.

I have done this. It was quite relieving but not as funny when you wake up from a nice dream.

----------


## DreamingGod

lol

----------


## nzguy

> if you want farts that smells like a dogs ass you should eat fish oil. i've tried =)



Can't say I've ever wanted that actually, but I'll keep it in mind if I do  :wink2:

----------


## shotbirds

i read the title and lold

----------


## OnceADreamer

> Shit, it would take a loud fart to wake me up !  You a light sleeper Robot_Butler?  
> 
> *Were the covers still on your bed when you woke up?*




Hehehe!! Too funny!

I've snored really loud that it woke me up but I don't recall farting.

----------


## The Tao

> butt plugs.  Butt Plugs.....BUTTTTTT  PLLLUUGGSSS!
> 
> 
> *Ahem* Yes.
> 
> I have done this. It was quite relieving but not as funny when you wake up from a nice dream.



Out of context, this could be used against you lol.

Anyway, I've woken up just in time to fart rather loud, but never done it and woke up. Its always amusing when you do it though, and someone in your house who was sleeping mentions it to you the next morning.

----------

